

Why are Hackathons an all-night event? - zxcvvcxz

Why not over 2 days (a weekend) so people can get some rest in between? Am I just being soft here because I don't like the idea of staying up all night anymore? The culture of all-nighters and ridiculous caffeine/sugar consumption is overrated. And absolutely terrible for your health.<p>This is coming from someone with a day job who's interested in Hackathon-like events but generally unwilling due to the logistics.<p>Disclaimer: I am a college student who's been through the exact typical "hacking" conditions.. Staying up 72 hours before a big deadline to put together a project was the norm. I suppose the biggest argument in favor of this are the unique social experiences you get under this kind of duress.<p>What are your opinions on this?
======
realize
If there was a period of rest in between two sessions then some teams would
keep working and get an unfair advantage. It would effectively turn into a
2-day hackathon rather than a 1-day hackathon.

And isn't an extremely big effort kind of the meaning of "-athon"?

------
lunita
Not all Hackathons are all night events - most in my opinion are throughout
the weekend, but the hacking is usually 10-7 on saturday

